# Detailer's Domain: Audi RS4 - Paint Correction Services



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Audi RS4
Requirements - get it back to NEW like condition and ready for sale

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400 
- Final Polish - Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish 
- Last step - Lusso Oro
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Engine Detail
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Interior 
- Vac 
- Clean and protect dash
- Clean and protect leather
- Clean glass

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Lusso Oro
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Engine
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Adam's Trim and Lug Brush
Adam's In and Out Spray

Interior
1Z ****pit 
1Z Plastic Deep Cleaner
1Z Leathercare
Sonax Upholstery and Carpet Cleaner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior

Before


























1Z einszett Klima Cleaner ETU (we have been using this on just about every detail now)

























After interior shots

































































Exterior

Before shots

































Before wheels









Exterior Prep - including wash, decon, nanoskin autoscrub, wheels, tires, engine
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner going to work.









Auto Finesse Citrus was used to assist in cleaning the lowers

































Before: Fuel Door









Before Door Jambs

















Cleaning out the door jambs with some Auto Finesse Citrus followed by protecting the jambs with Lusso Oro

















Before shots of the engine









































Adam's APC was used on the motor

















After cleaning out the motor we used a Metro Air Force Blaster to assist the drying process










Adam's In and Out used to dress the engine up.









After shot of the engine bay









RS4 Grill cleaned up with an Adam's Trim and Lug Brush

















Pre Soak/Wash

































Wolf's Decon Gel working hard

































Before shots of paint - holograms/marring/light scratches

























































Stains on the roof were reduced by 90%

























Various 50/50 shots









Rockers were marred/scratched due to the obvious.

















50/50

























Water spots and etching greatly reduced - Hood all done

































After compound and polishing out the door, we ended up with some nice results.
We used the Fenix TK35 to spot check during and after correction.

















Afters of the c pillars









After of the rear fenders

















After shot of the roof









Griots in action









Final touches
Exhaust tips were cleaned up with steel wool #0000 and Optimum Metal Polish

















After









After shots


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work.... what does the interior thing do... is it like a smoke bomb?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Very nice work and lovely car.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD, apologies in advance for spelling mistakes and the odd comma randomly appearing!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always fantastic work and enjoyable write up :thumb:..


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning. That engine bay is something special!! 

Also interested in the int spray used ?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and beautifull car


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:

Car looks stunning!


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Really very good work. How anybody can let such a nice car get in such a mess in the first place is a mystery to me, but I've got OCD. 
Klima-Cleaner, air con sanitiser I assume?


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic car! Nice work!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work , this spectacular blue


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always :thumb:


----------

